# Need advice



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking for some advice on a new setup of a 180g (tall) salt water tank. I only have the tank right now and I'm building a stand for it. I also have a 40g standard tank that I'm going to use for a sub tank/filter tank. So what advice I'm looking for is what equipment would I need to aquire to build a tank for anthais fish with live corals, and should I get uv sterilizer and how would one setup a refugium so the fish can be constantly supplied with zooplankton.

Thank for any advice u guys can help out with


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want to do corals in a tall tank you will want to get a metal halide or two and or LEDs with optics to focus the light downward. I would also recommend not skimping on the equipment especially when doing more sensitive life forms such as corals and anthias. Over shoot your skimmer and get a sump if possible. Might need to get the tank drilled or get a fail safe overflow.I do not use UV unless I have reason to believe there are pathogens in the water and then only for the duration of the free swimming stages.It is good to have around and plumbed in for when it is needed.There are hang on refugiums that would suffice as far as having a spill way that has copopods and the like fall back into the tank once populations reach excess.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

whats the difference between a protein skimmer and a sump? Are metal halide lights expensive? also does anyone know a good website for ordering this stuff in canada along with living creatures (fish coral). My tank has a safe way spill off at the top which allowed for water to flow freely down to the subtank with losing alot of water during a powerout.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A sump is a tank that increases the volume of a system by transitioning the water between the display and the sump tank,this is usually used for equipment and filtration. A protein skimmer utilizes foam fractionation to remove waste products form the water column. I would say all good salt water equipment is expensive so to speak but it is best to do it right from the start instead of all the headache that come from the short cuts.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Also in the sump you can put macro algae, which will eat most of your nitrates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

